# My puppy ate aluminum foil.



## FuSchniken (May 5, 2011)

Last night Wylie ate aluminum foil. I was cooking stuffed jalapenos out back and when I took them inside I guess the wind blew the foil off the grill. Between myself, my parents, my aunt, my sister and her husband, and 6 dogs I just didn't see it happen. When I came back out the only evidence was a few shreds of shiny by my dog.

Wylie is a 6 month old rescue mutt, weighs about 37 pounds. I gave him a few teaspoons of hydrogen peroxide to get him to throw it up on my sisters advice ( her dog eats EVERYTHING) and nothing. Everyone seemed unconcerned so I fed him his dinner of a cup and a half of kibble, mixed with some canned and some bread dipped in olive oil to help smooth things over.

Should I take him to the vet this morning, or just keep an eye on him and see how things go. I can't afford to pay for emergency surgery but after reading some of the horror stories online, which I KNOW are the exception rather than the norm, I am very concerned. Suggestions?

Edit: piece of foil was about 10"x12"


----------



## Holmes (Jun 1, 2011)

I would at the very least call my vet and see what their take on it is. Your dog is probably not the first ever to
swallow aluminum foil. They will have an idea as to whether he will or can pass it. I would think it could make
a big difference if he swallowed it in pieces as opposed to one whole piece, which could cause a blockage and big
problems down the road.


----------



## FuSchniken (May 5, 2011)

Whew. After no poo for 19 hours my goofball took a MONSTER dump earlier, all flecked with silver. Looks like he ripped it up fairly well before he ingested it so that is good news. Vet said to monitor him and if there is any lack of appetite, bloating, or bloody stool to bring him in. Otherwise all should be well. I feel much better. We're talking about the same dog that was trying to eat the Mitaban dip the vet is administering to take care of his Demodectic mange. It is definitely an experience switching from a smart dog like my BC to this knucklehead. 

Whats the rule? If you can't see him or hear him then he's causing trouble. Amiright?


----------

